# Horrible at dirty talk



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Does anyone else have a spouse that is flat out really bad at talking dirty while you are being intimate? It turns me on to hear him say naughty things or call me saucy names, but I guess it is SO unnatural to him that he is just frankly awful at it. Like if I have already finished him off first, and I need a little help since it is gonna just be hands for me, a dirty story could really be all I need to still have a great O, but that just doesn't happen. Occasionally it is less cringeworthy, but for the most part, I shouldn't even try to get it started, becasue it crashes and burns so bad. Then there is no way I can cum becasue the dirty talk is so goofy that it's distracting. 

So has anyone else experienced this? Did anything help it improve? Does it bother you?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Unfortanately, I am that same way also, @Spicy

With me, sex is so much more about the actions and feelings than are the words! If I talk at all, it is either giving or taking verbal instructions on what feels good, or some joint, playful double entendres joking about it with my lover!

Which goes to explain what I've probably missed out on in life!*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Never ask the Typist ii. He will meander and talk your ear off, take you mind of of sex, and lead you to what to make for dinner!

Go to his predecessor, Typist I.

Your husband needs to write or 'find' a script. Memorize it, practice saying it, watch for your reaction.
If it works, he needs to tell a variation of it each time.

The key here is enough words using enough emotion. Not too many words, not a story.
Unless, YOU like stories!

Unlikely. 
You want him to keep you turned on!

Hmm? Maybe I will write short scripts for this purpose.
Ah, nobody to practice with....

i would need to explain why i am doing this, for what reason, for what purpose!

Dagnabbit!

.....................................................................................

This is where your fantasies come into play. Role modeling, etc..
You letting him know about your fantasies. Yeah, right!

More than likely it would entail him telling you what he wants to do to you, how he loves you.
Him, talking softly, talking with his hands, nibbling on you.

Just Sayin'


The Host-


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I've never been able to do that - fortunately its not something my wife is into so its not an issue.

To me it just sounds like bad acting in a porno. 

No problem with people who enjoy, just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

You don't have to be Shakespeare or a poet to talk dirty. You don't even have to use particularly dirty words.

Narrate what you are doing. 
Narrate what you are going to do.
Say how it feels.
Say how you are going to make it feel.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Holdingontoit said:


> You don't have to be Shakespeare or a poet to talk dirty. You don't even have to use particularly dirty words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes exactly. It’s not that hard to just say what are about to do and how you are going to do it.

But if he really can’t do it, why don’t you find a porn movie where people talk dirty and have some kind of resemblance of a story line so you can let your husband off the hook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

There are a bunch of books on Amazon. Just do a search and maybe they can help him.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Did anything help it improve?

enthusiastic practice and being rewarded for a job well done!


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone remember this dirty-talk quote: "Are those the panties your mom laid out for you?"

Are there any movies (or "movies" wink-wink) where the guy talks like you wish your H did? Watch those together and say "That dirty talk got me so hot! Do me now and treat me the same way.". At first he might just mimic the what the guy said, but eventually he may get more in the grove and put his own spin on things.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

wilson said:


> Anyone remember this dirty-talk quote: "Are those the panties your mom laid out for you?"
> 
> Are there any movies (or "movies" wink-wink) where the guy talks like you wish your H did? Watch those together and say "That dirty talk got me so hot! Do me now and treat me the same way.". At first he might just mimic the what the guy said, but eventually he may get more in the grove and put his own spin on things.


Are you referencing the bit of dirty talk that cost him $429?


----------



## TheBohannons (Apr 6, 2018)

Have him start the naughty earlier in the day. Texting, leaving voice messages, sexting etc. Men think about sex a lot during the day. Tell him to send you a message whenever and whatever pops in to his head. It may be difficult for him to start from zero, once you hit the bedroom. If he sees your positive responses thruout the day, when he comes home and the time is right, it may be easier to continue the game.

Another suggestion is to create 2 different email accounts with "suggestive" names. Communicating as your "alter ego" allows you to maintain your Madonna, while being his secret personal *****.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Sounds to me like you need to talk to him and not us. Tell him how you feel and what you want. Then, because at first it may be awkward for him, you might have to fake like you are enjoying it a few times to build his confidence.
I used to have this idea about "making love" instead of just ****ing or having sex. My ex always warned me that I needed to be gentle. Post divorce I have found that many women like a good hard pounding and like to be told what to expect and what to do. It took me a while to gain the confidence to engage in sex in that way.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Spicy said:


> Does anyone else have a spouse that is flat out really bad at talking dirty while you are being intimate? It turns me on to hear him say naughty things or call me saucy names, but I guess it is SO unnatural to him that he is just frankly awful at it. Like if I have already finished him off first, and I need a little help since it is gonna just be hands for me, a dirty story could really be all I need to still have a great O, but that just doesn't happen. Occasionally it is less cringeworthy, but for the most part, I shouldn't even try to get it started, becasue it crashes and burns so bad. Then there is no way I can cum becasue the dirty talk is so goofy that it's distracting.
> 
> So has anyone else experienced this? Did anything help it improve? Does it bother you?


Wait he has to come up with a whole story? 

Like once upon a time there was a sexy minks? :rofl: 

How long does the story have to be? Does there need to be character back story and motivation and all that? Can he have like a cliff hanger and then go back to it next time?


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

sokillme said:


> Spicy said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else have a spouse that is flat out really bad at talking dirty while you are being intimate? It turns me on to hear him say naughty things or call me saucy names, but I guess it is SO unnatural to him that he is just frankly awful at it. Like if I have already finished him off first, and I need a little help since it is gonna just be hands for me, a dirty story could really be all I need to still have a great O, but that just doesn't happen. Occasionally it is less cringeworthy, but for the most part, I shouldn't even try to get it started, becasue it crashes and burns so bad. Then there is no way I can cum becasue the dirty talk is so goofy that it's distracting.
> ...


Okay, that made me laugh and was what I was thinking at first. 

In the example you gave I think you need to lead that dirty talk. If you want beyond “you like that baby” that is. Whatever works for you, but I find “do you wish you were doing this to me” and his affirmation is quite a turn on for both. I like to be dominated to a degree so then I throw in a “what if I said no, would you do it anyway?” That interaction ended up beyond hot and is my go to solo started. Women are usually more turned on by words so start the dialogue for him.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

sokillme said:


> Wait he has to come up with a whole story?
> 
> Like once upon a time there was a sexy minks? :rofl:
> 
> How long does the story have to be? Does there need to be character back story and motivation and all that? Can he have like a cliff hanger and then go back to it next time?


Wait, how did you hear about the dirty minks? >


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Spicy said:


> Wait, how did you hear about the dirty minks? >


Sexy minks, dirty minks is after.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies and giggles guys.

I wish I could think of a real example off the top of my head, but I will have to ponder on it. I'll make up something along the lines so you can see what I do say, and a set of responses I could expect...to errr...help me I guess. If I were to say, "Remember that one girl you told me you got off "this way"...did she like it? Did she scream your name?"

He would say.

"Yes."
"No."

Then if I said, "Tell me more about it". 
He'd say, "She probably liked it, until I farted".

I mean stuff so totally not helpful, that we would maybe laugh about it at some other time, but I really don't need to hear right as I'm about to climax. He can stop me like I hit a wall, and all I needed was 10 seconds more! We do talk and joke dirty all day. He's good other than in the moment. He's probably tired from his own big O and just wants to sleep!:sleeping:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It would seem to be rather apropos that if "dirty-talk" is going to be jointly employed, that it should always be actively done well before either partner comes anywhere close to achieving "the Big O!"*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The talk is not 'dirty', it is erotic...
Sounds better.

I know this is inappropriate, but you asked!

...............................................................................

Some quick script lines, some well worn!


"Do you believe in the 'Hereafter?"
"That's what I'm here after." Umm!

"I love the way you look in shorts"
"I love the way you look when you remove them"

"I have been thinking about doing this to you all day?

...............................................................................

You are so hot, you are everything I’ve ever dreamed of.

I want what you have under your shirt. 
I want what you have under your shorts.
C'mon, play with me. baby?
I am going to make you so wet!
I’ll do whatever you tell me. Tell me, what do you want!



I’m going to hold you down and make you come.
Can you handle what I’m about to do?

Tell me how you like it. Tel me!
I’m am going to you work you over.

You’re the best! 
You make me so horny.
Tell me you want me! Say it!.
You’re so sexy.
You taste like warm honey.

I can't keep my hands off of you!

Give it to me! Give it up!
I am going to bend you over. I am going to make you moan.


I think of you when I’m touching myself.
I’m coming!

I want to taste you.

I am going to tie you down and have my way with you.

.................................................................................................

The pen is mightier than the pene.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

This thread made me think about this scene:

https://youtu.be/ZDbhvMyusZ8

I think it’s ok to be silly sometimes and the first time I tried talking dirty it went roughly like this too but practice makes it perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

I once broke out in laughter during the heat of the moment having really passionate sex with a former girlfriend. Her dirty talk at one point struck me as so silly I couldn't help myself. The result of my laughing at her dirty talk was her immediately shutting down the sex and dumping me on the spot. I still laugh sometimes when I think about the things she was saying. It was funny.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Dirty talk is an acquired taste ~ some like it, while others just prefer the vocalistiic "oohs and ahhs," and mutually sharing in the heat of the moment!

One of the favorite bylines of my RSXW was always, "Flirting and foreplay is that 'talking thing' that ultimately leads to that 'non-talking thing!'"

God only knows that she's learned that lesson all too well ~ both legitimately and illegitimately!*


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *Dirty talk is an acquired taste ~ some like it, while others just prefer the vocalistiic "oohs and ahhs," and mutually sharing in the heat of the moment!
> 
> One of the favorite bylines of my RSXW was always, "Flirting and foreplay is that 'talking thing' that ultimately leads to that 'non-talking thing!'"
> 
> God only knows that she's learned that lesson all too well ~ both legitimately and illegitimately!*


I don't mind organically occurring grunts and moans in the heat of the moment. When a woman naturally grunts while she's getting pounded? That's awesome! When they put on a show like a porn star and go over the top with the loud moaning? I hate that. Fortunately my wife has never done that. Past romances have and it's hard to get past. I do love those grunters though. Mmmm!!!


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Spicy said:


> Does anyone else have a spouse that is flat out really bad at talking dirty while you are being intimate? It turns me on to hear him say naughty things or call me saucy names, but I guess it is SO unnatural to him that he is just frankly awful at it. Like if I have already finished him off first, and I need a little help since it is gonna just be hands for me, a dirty story could really be all I need to still have a great O, but that just doesn't happen. Occasionally it is less cringeworthy, but for the most part, I shouldn't even try to get it started, becasue it crashes and burns so bad. Then there is no way I can cum becasue the dirty talk is so goofy that it's distracting.
> 
> So has anyone else experienced this? Did anything help it improve? Does it bother you?


I feel ridiculous talking dirty. All I can think of is hackneyed phrases that would sound so stupid. Before the sex, ok, but during sex, nah. I figure its best not to ruin the sex and say something insulting or ridiculous.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I would say it amplifies the experience by about 10 fold for wife if you say the right things at the right time...Don’t understand why many men are so adverse to trying it. You do need some confidence though and not getting bogged down if it doesn’t work that well.

From what I observed: majority of women want it (they are less visual and sex happens more in their heads rather than genitals so saying stuff will have more of an impact on a woman rather than man) but majority of men either don’t want or can’t do it. Which I think is a shame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

A good rule to remember is not to say something if you can't deliver.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> A good rule to remember is not to say something if you can't deliver.



Don’t think it matters. If you say something so ridiculously dirty, you may be lucky that you won’t need to deliver because she will be done by then 

No really, it’s just fantasy and doesn’t need to be literal. Though the more graphic the better.
But I agree, it’s not for everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Are you guys talking about minx? A boldly flirtatious girl or minks a member of the weasel family?

Cause those are two entirely different stories.

Since both me and hubby stink at dirty talk I'm taking notes. Just want to get my story straight.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

VermiciousKnid said:


> I don't mind organically occurring grunts and moans in the heat of the moment. When a woman naturally grunts while she's getting pounded? That's awesome! When they put on a show like a porn star and go over the top with the loud moaning? I hate that. Fortunately my wife has never done that. Past romances have and it's hard to get past. I do love those grunters though. Mmmm!!!


Some loud moaning may not be fake. My husband occasionally knocks it so far out of the park I moan, scream and sometimes bang my head on the bed. Trust me I'd like to be more reserved but sometimes it is so intense it is almost painful.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1y6lhe/what_is_the_worst_thing_someone_has_said_to_you/cfhtedq/


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1y6lhe/what_is_the_worst_thing_someone_has_said_to_you/cfhtedq/


This made me cry. Priceless opening story. That guy wins!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

The best way to practice dirty talk is actually by texting. You can say the most outrageous things without being judged on the spot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Spicy said:


> This made me cry. Priceless opening story. That guy wins!


I had mashed potatoes fly out of my mouth. I'm seriously choking on it! God help me. "You like that your f-ing re*ard!" (edited for the sensitive folks)

But it was massively hilarious.



As for me, just verbalizing what I am doing and her telling me what she wants loudly usually works fine. What does happen kinda funny is that sometimes I am losing the blood in my head and I start to moan and growl like chewbacca. My wife and I usually cut up with THAT one. Now I get kinda self-conscience. lol


----------



## Mstanton (Feb 8, 2011)

I had a girl that would say things like 'who cleans that sink' 'you like that? huh? who buys you socks!' 'Remember that cherry pie I made? Well, this is the cherry pie god made.' 

Like really weird... weird, stuff like that. I swear to god... sometimes I looked forward to sex ... just for the laughs.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Mstanton said:


> I had a girl that would say things like 'who cleans that sink' 'you like that? huh? who buys you socks!' 'Remember that cherry pie I made? Well, this is the cherry pie god made.'
> 
> 
> 
> Like really weird... weird, stuff like that. I swear to god... sometimes I looked forward to sex ... just for the laughs.




Where you really turned on when she got you socks then? 
Hilarious. 
I also think all dirty talk by women should be done with a Japanese accent, whenever possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I've noticed in my own marriage that it really doesn't matter what you say because it really just conveys enthusiasm. After sex, we will sometimes remember really being turned on by a moment of dirty talk but seldom remember what was said.

Lots of people like this guys guide

https://www.reddit.com/r/sex/comments/dqnc6/dirty_talk_102_talking_dirty_to_a_guy_by_request/


----------



## Dave25 (May 24, 2019)

Spicy said:


> Does anyone else have a spouse that is flat out really bad at talking dirty while you are being intimate? It turns me on to hear him say naughty things or call me saucy names, but I guess it is SO unnatural to him that he is just frankly awful at it. Like if I have already finished him off first, and I need a little help since it is gonna just be hands for me, a dirty story could really be all I need to still have a great O, but that just doesn't happen. Occasionally it is less cringeworthy, but for the most part, I shouldn't even try to get it started, becasue it crashes and burns so bad. Then there is no way I can cum becasue the dirty talk is so goofy that it's distracting.
> 
> So has anyone else experienced this? Did anything help it improve? Does it bother you?


I find erotic talk adds intensity and intimacy. I am almost always the one doing it, unless I am very tired. I usually tell her what to do, what I am going to do with her, and how it feels for me. I also tell her that she belongs to me, and what parts of her belong to me. As far as exact choice of words, different people might prefer different things. I think a lot is up to taste. I find talking to her fires my wife up more, and excites her.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

One thing my wife has requested, but I’ve never done, is to talk dirty during intercourse. This is one thing I’m intent on doing. I bought a Kindle book or two on the subject. Just search for “talk dirty” at Amazon and you’ll find a lot of books.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I would almost say this is a zombie thread, but since the OP has liked the recent posts, I'm guessing this is still a relevant discussion. 

The topic of dirty talk to me conjures up the images of drunk people trying to sing karaoke. But there are those that seem to have a knack for doing it extremely well. Back in the days when I was trying to stop watching porn, I would download erotic audio. This was an experiment of mine to see what would happen after years of watching porn with the volume muted. Turns out that is almost impossible to find good erotic audio. I found myself downloading voyeuristic videos where the people were rather talkative and I would strip out the audio without watching the video. When I found a good one, I could close my eyes and feel as if I was right there in the room listening. A rather fascinating experiment because it was 1000% better than watching porn as it kicked my imagination into super high gear to try and visual what was happening. But doing this proved to be so impossible to find and prepare the audio so I gave up after a few tries. Anyway....

In my opinion dirty talk gets into the realm of role play but at the same time it is not. The key ingredients seem to be "confidence" and "context" that somehow play on one of the partner's fantasies or kinks. So if you imagine that one thing a person struggled to get up the courage to ask a spouse to do, and then the other confidently toys with that idea verbally... that is a scenario that can induce a serious kick of sexually charged adrenaline. 

So @Spicy perhaps you may want to write your partner an example script or a basic set of instructions. This will give him a chance to understand what it is you want him to say, and he can have a chance to think about things. Then when the moment comes he will be well prepared and be confident versus feeling awkward and saying random things. 

But as with all things for those on TAM, it will somehow backfire. You could write him a set of instructions and he could get his ego hurt thinking he was already awesome at drunk karaoke. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't do sex talk. I've tried. I've failed.

"Ooooh mommy! Yeah. Ride me like a horsey! I'm your horsey! Dig those spurs into my sides momma! Dig in like ya mean it!"


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

I probably overuse this advice a lot, especially in my role as a BDSM educator, but a class can be helpful. And yes there are classes on how to talk dirty. I've not actually attended one, but I have seen them on the schedule of some of the groups in my region that has classes. Even if you think BDSM is not your cup of tea, the term has come to mean pretty much any kink, which includes dirty talk. So classes with these groups can help with certain desires even if you don't do other kinks.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Interesting, the thought of taking a class together. Since my H hates to read, it really feels like it limits where he can get ideas. He is just so goofy about it when he tries. Like some of the posts above...

I would be happy hearing what he wants to do to me, what he wants to have done to him, things he has done in the past that we’re hot etc. Even just recounting a dirty story. I dunno. 

I just have no experience with a lover that can’t turn me on with what they are saying. I swear silence would probably be better than some of the stuff he says.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Spicy said:


> Then if I said, "Tell me more about it".
> He'd say, "She probably liked it, until I farted".


Literally lol'd!!


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Wait he has to come up with a whole story?
> 
> Like once upon a time there was a sexy minks? :rofl:
> 
> How long does the story have to be? Does there need to be character back story and motivation and all that? Can he have like a cliff hanger and then go back to it next time?


Roflmao.
Now I’m thinking there needs to be setting, theme and contributing characters. Is there a protagonist? (Bad guy) does he have to discuss the symbolism portrayed by the characters and their actions?

This is getting really steamy.... :wink2:


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Sorry Spicy. Got sidelined. Lol

Ask him to read erotica to you. Or watch or read stuff. Gosh, google could probably be helpful.

Asking him to wing it is pressure. Maybe if he has some good “starter” lines he will get more confident and begin to put his own words in there.

Does he speak other languages? My guy is Greek. It’s hot.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

aquarius1 said:


> Sorry Spicy. Got sidelined. Lol
> 
> *Ask him to read erotica to you.* Or watch or read stuff. Gosh, google could probably be helpful.
> 
> ...


And bingo was his nameo :grin2:

That will give his brain a large sample of erotic vocabulary, which he can then put to good use. Hopefully >


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

aquarius1 said:


> Does he speak other languages? My guy is Greek. It’s hot.


Would sanskrit be any good?


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Laurentium said:


> Would sanskrit be any good?


Ooooo. Sanskrit. Lol


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

The only time my wife gets verbal is when she is half in the bag drunk. 

To tell the truth it is a turn off for me because I know it is the alcohol talking.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I am hopeless at talking dirty. It's just not something that comes naturally to me. But if you want to have a laugh @Spicy, and see what it's like for your husband, look up Delanie Fischer - Dirty Talk and start at 1:00 minute. That about sums it up nicely.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Simple is better. Getting into long role play or euphemisms can get weird. Please don't call anyone Mommy or Daddy unless they like it. "Ride this horsey" no, please no. 
I personally HATE when men get all "you like it, don't you?" like FFS dude, I did. Don't make it weird. 

Don't ban me, please: 

"Oh F yes, that feels so good. You are so F-ing big/wet. F me. You are so Fing good. Yes. Just like that. OMG don't stop" Grunt and moan and tell them when you're going to finish. "I'm going to C all over/inside you" 

Just start there, read the room and adjust as needed.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Lila said:


> I am hopeless at talking dirty. It's just not something that comes naturally to me. But if you want to have a laugh @Spicy, and see what it's like for your husband, look up Delanie Fischer - Dirty Talk and start at 1:00 minute. That about sums it up nicely.


I would be the same and my husband would be even worse:grin2:. Thankfully neither of us is into that or we would collapse in a heap laughing. :laugh:


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Simple is better. Getting into long role play or euphemisms can get weird. Please don't call anyone Mommy or Daddy unless they like it. "Ride this horsey" no, please no.
> *I personally HATE when men get all "you like it, don't you?"* like FFS dude, I did. Don't make it weird.


hahaha, I hate that too, not the concerned "do you like that?", but the arrogant "you like dat, dontcha?'. That just makes me want to answer honestly. And what if the answer is "meh, it's o-kay. maybe a little to the right would feel better". Kind of ruins a good time. :laugh:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I discovered that I REALLY enjoy dirty talk with my wife!

Never had an interest, and was once told by another partner, "Jeez your'e awful quiet."

Can certainly admit that I felt a lot of hesitancy prior to hooking my mouth up directly to my brain.

I actually came to appreciate this from a woman whom literally, it was just a stream of consciousness from her sex brain to her mouth. And yes, sometimes it was comical. She would literally have a mind conversation the entire time.


----------



## RideofmyLife (Dec 18, 2015)

I had a partner once that was great at dirty talk. He'd say stuff like how I was his little **** and my ***** belonged to him, that kind of stuff. And it would really turn me on and get me going, but occasionally he would throw things in that we had not discussed, like one time he started going on about golden showers and I was immediately turned off and whatever O was building just crumbled. And this was not something that I even thought was on his radar. That was pretty much a no-go for me.

In my current relationship, my husband doesn't talk dirty and isn't great at it when he's tried. I'm usually the more vocal one, although I'm not great at talking dirty. The easiest way for me to get there is by shutting off my mouth and fantasizing in my mind. However, we throw in a little D/s with orgasm control and tease/denial and I'm pretty darned happy. 😄


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> I would be the same and my husband would be even worse:grin2:. Thankfully neither of us is into that or we would collapse in a heap laughing. :laugh:


But, maybe I will give it another shot. I with my full mind don't do this well.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Spicy said:


> I would be happy hearing what he wants to do to me, what he wants to have done to him...


If he's game ...you're blind-folded, following his verbal instructions.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Holdingontoit said:


> You don't have to be Shakespeare or a poet to talk dirty. You don't even have to use particularly dirty words.
> 
> Narrate what you are doing.
> Narrate what you are going to do.
> ...


Me Like - damn your wet tonight hon? I dig it .

And l observe, her face contorting, knowing damn well l should have left well enough alone. 

Hence as another so eleuquently stated
" I suck at this"


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

heartsbeating said:


> If he's game ...you're blind-folded, following his verbal instructions.


I’m game for almost anything that doesn’t involve others or a bunch of pain.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Helps when you are really horny and show him with some moaning and wriggling around or whatever, driving your hips up into him while he's on top and telling him to **** you. 

It's tough when you really see your wife as an equal and the love of your life. You wouldn't disrespect yourself, so you don't want to even take a chance of disrespecting her.

**** me, **** me, baby! Oh god harder, that's it drive it in. 

Stuff like that will get him to take notice. He might even stop and want to talk. That's okay. You got him talking. It makes me feel so good when you do that, (while you are touching yourself). That sort of thing. 

Sorry mods. Delete at will. I may have gone too far. I just wanted to help.


----------

